# Workshops vs online courses



## smd (Apr 27, 2014)

I want to further my photography education and was want your opinions on whether a workshop or online course would be more beneficial. Has anyone been to a workshop and taken an online course that preferred one over the other? The online classes that I have looked into are courses on creativelive.net , proudphotography.com, and photo classes.com. Also, would getting a certificate make me more professional? Kind of seems like certificates are irrelevant now-a days.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 27, 2014)

smd said:


> I want to further my photography education and was want your opinions on whether a workshop or online course would be more beneficial. Has anyone been to a workshop and taken an online course that preferred one over the other? The online classes that I have looked into are courses on creativelive.net , proudphotography.com, and photo classes.com. Also, would getting a certificate make me more professional? Kind of seems like certificates are irrelevant now-a days.



It really all depends on what exactly you want to learn. 

Online courses are usually based on a topic, while workshops can often be location based.  A big reason to go on a workshop is because the the instructor knows the best places in that area and the best times of day to be in those places to make great photos. 

Certifications mean nothing portfolios mean everything. 
The only place a certification would be helpful is if you want to teach in an official school setting.


----------



## Overread (Apr 27, 2014)

It does depend on what you want to learn; my view is:

1) Workshops are great for teaching you hands on skills. This can range from:
a) A workshop that goes through a series of classes building one upon the other. This might be beginner focused or might be structured toward intermediate or advanced users. 

b) A single workshop class that works upon teaching a specific skill. These tend to be best for more advanced courses where you're more looking to learn another photographers specific method rather than learning the fundamentals. 

2) Online courses are good for teaching theory. That is any aspect of the subject that can be learned from a book. They can provide a structure to the learning and present course material with a view to helping you learn the content. Granted much of this could be done on your own; but a course oft helps provide the structure to learning that many  find helpful. 



I would not take an online course to learn hands-on skills because it can never provide on-site nor real time help. IF you're paying and want to learn core skills then you really should be in a workshop or class which provides a teacher who is on-site can who can give you feed back in the moment and in the light you're working in.


----------



## smd (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok I guess I would want to learn more just about photography in general but also want that hands on learning experience as well. do you have any online courses that you've taken that you could recommend?


----------



## KmH (Apr 27, 2014)

What country or continent are you in/on? There is no location info in your profile.

Good workshops are not inexpensive, and as mentioned above 1 or 2 day workshops are usually about very specif skills. 
Workshops are a way to get away from your regular routine.

Depending where you are, as on going education the cost of a workshop may be a deductible business expense.
Photographer association conventions usually offer a range of workshops and convention cost are another business expense that may be a deductible business expense.


----------

